# Ladder Or Not?



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Going on our first real trip with our 312bh on September 7th. We'll be gone for a week. Is it worth it to take a ladder and blower to clean off the slides once we are done when we go to leave? Probably will be under some trees at St Andrews State Park. Trying decide if it would be worth getting a little giant or a telescoping ladder or just wait until I get home and then clean them off...thoughts?

On the same trip..only use some calgon maybe during the last couple of days before we dump for the last time. We do have the black tank flush...It is a pain on the other side of the trailer but I guess it's better than nothing. 
I really don't want to have to pull the camper back full of calgon and black tank liquid. About 8 hours.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

I would bring a ladder if at all possible. You never know what twigs and such may be up there. I hate the thought of running the slides in with debris possibly damaging the seals.

As for the black tank, I would dump it, give it a rinse with the black tank flush, then put about 5 gallons of water and some toilet chemical in the tank, and let it slosh around for the trip home. I personally don't see the need to try and sanitize the tank every time it's used. I just try to give it a good cleaning at the end of the season, so nothing hardens in it over the winter.

JMHO

Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

My vote would be to leave the ladder at home. Over the last 10 years of so of camping, I've only needed a ladder once. I improvised (backed up truck) and the job was done. I camp in wooded areas, and don't bother with getting up above the slides to see what is up there.

Black tank...emply before you leave...adding 2-3 gallons of water....then a bag of ice to act as a scrubbing agent as you drive.

BTW...I agree with you on the PITA connection on the door side of the trailer. WHAT in the world were they thinking? I'm planning on modding that to bring the connection over to the other side.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Well, I carry a ladder at all times, for checking the top of the slide and for getting on the roof, if need be. On our last trip, I removed a tree branch - approximately 2' long and 1/2" in diameter - from the top of my slide. I couldn't see it from the ground. Had I closed the slide with the branch up there, it could have caused damage to the slide or the rubber wiper/seal. If it prevents the slide from sealing completely, water could enter the trailer while it sits in storage.

I bought a 12' Werner folding ladder from Lowes a couple years ago. It fits perfect through the garage door and slips beneath the bottom bunk at the rear of the trailer. I think I got it on sale for about $80. (A lot cheaper than a slide awning!)

Just my opinion.

Mike


----------



## 2lman (Nov 24, 2008)

I've used the the pickup bed backed up to the slide and a brush and squeegee. And I've also used the sites picnic table to get up there. A telescoping ladder for the camper just seems like a purchase I'd have a hard time justifying to my accountant/DW for no more than when I would use it.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

The dump station at St. Andrews is situated so you can loop around campground and hit it from other direction if need be. Plenty of room and away from campsites...was never congested when I was there this year at spring break and I took my time and got my black tank squeeky clean. As far as ladder, I never take one, I can stand on top of my burb and get to slides with ease.---Mike


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

We carry a ladder. It is a 7' folding ladder from CW, folds into a 4"x5" square x 7' long. Very handy and easy to use and store. We camp where there are lots of pine needles and I use the ladder to be able to reach the top of the slides to clean them off before we leave.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I carry a little giant folding ladder and always sweep off the slide before pulling it in.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

mmblantz said:


> As far as ladder, I never take one, I can stand on top of my burb and get to slides with ease.---Mike


I'm curious as to how you get your burb close to your slides. When I'm on a site with trees around the trailer (which is the reason to clean the tops of the slides), there's no way I could park close enough to the slides to be any help. I've even had trouble getting a step ladder in the right place.

Doug


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

I carry a ladder and an electric lawn blower for this job. The lawn blower is also excellent to start campfire and charcoal for bbq grill.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies! I'm considering all my options. I do like the idea of having one but I know there is no way I"m getting my 10' step ladder in my truck or camper(easily). I have considered a little giant type.

Is there any way to get into these campers and clean out the stuff that does get trapped in the slides?


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Walmart has a 13' Cosco version of the Little Giant for about $75. The only negative is the weight of 35#...not too bad though.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

I actually like this ladder from Target and may get one this weekend for the camper. It is a reasonably priced 10' extending ladder - should be high enough to clean off sliders.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> I actually like this ladder from Target and may get one this weekend for the camper. It is a reasonably priced 10' extending ladder - should be high enough to clean off sliders.


Looks like a good deal on that ladder. Definitely paying for the convenience. I'd like to know the weight as opposed to a little giant type.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

heron said:


> I actually like this ladder from Target and may get one this weekend for the camper. It is a reasonably priced 10' extending ladder - should be high enough to clean off sliders.


Looks like a good deal on that ladder. Definitely paying for the convenience. I'd like to know the weight as opposed to a little giant type.
[/quote]
Little Giant type is a good 35#, this unit is about 20# (based on shipping weight of 24#).


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> I actually like this ladder from Target and may get one this weekend for the camper. It is a reasonably priced 10' extending ladder - should be high enough to clean off sliders.


Looks like a good deal on that ladder. Definitely paying for the convenience. I'd like to know the weight as opposed to a little giant type.
[/quote]
Little Giant type is a good 35#, this unit is about 20# (based on shipping weight of 24#).
[/quote]

I cannot find anything as far as weight recommendations on that ladder. I'm about 220 and would worry about the strength.
I'm looking at a Werner MT-17. Heavier but it's rated at 300lbs and has numerous configurations. For the money it might be worth a little extra 
space to have a multifunction ladder. Like the LG but much less expensive. Rungs are probably a bit skinny but again for the money...about $132 at HD. It weighs about 9lbs more than the MT-13...13' vs 17'. I'm thinking I may get away with not having to lean anything against the camper would be better and the 17 would allow me to do just that while the 13 would be too short.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

All this ladder talk has got me thinking. Looks like I will be taking a trip this weekend to compare ladder configurations. Important factors include overall closed size, ladder weight, ladder weight capacity, cost, and ease of use. The most important factors to me are the ability to keep it onboard conveniently, usage will be sparingly and I don't mind leaning it against the camper for the few times I will use it. I am now thinking that I might be able to take a 12' or 16' light-weight extension ladder and mount it underneath the camper...I don't know, just pondering...


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> All this ladder talk has got me thinking. Looks like I will be taking a trip this weekend to compare ladder configurations. Important factors include overall closed size, ladder weight, ladder weight capacity, cost, and ease of use. The most important factors to me are the ability to keep it onboard conveniently, usage will be sparingly and I don't mind leaning it against the camper for the few times I will use it. I am now thinking that I might be able to take a 12' or 16' light-weight extension ladder and mount it underneath the camper...I don't know, just pondering...


Extend and Climb...300lb capacity, 12.5' extended. Weighs around 30lbs. $119 shipped thru fleabay...Pretty good reviews..although some say it is hard to collapse but other say it is great...overall for the money and lack of space it takes up I think it's a good idea to have along.
I'll let you know when I get it... I looked into the Werner MT-17 but it's too bulky for me to travel with, nice but I have enough step ladders. I'll fasten something to the edge of the ladder so it doesn't damage the camper.


----------



## MacTeam (Jul 27, 2008)

I started a thread here on this subject last month. One contributor sid it had been done but mostly the same comments: there is no structure to support a ladder on the OB.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have a little Giant, and have lugged it several times while camping. While I love having it when I was there, I hated the bulky-ness and weight (although, for what it does, it's not bad). It just got old quick. Last time I was at our camping/RV store, they had one that collapsed down to a 4x4 square tube... but I cant recall the wieght limitations. or price.


----------



## FZ1dave (Jul 10, 2007)

One word... Telesteps.

A bit pricy but well worth it IMO. There isn't one out there any smaller when not in use. We take it with every time. Great for around the house too.

Check it out...


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

I have the Werner MT-13 ladder and I take it with me on most trips. I like it because it is rated for 300 lbs. I am north of 250 and it feels extremely secure. I also use it at home frequently. The only downside is the weight. I'm not sure exactly how heavy it is...probably in the neighborhood of 30 lbs. If it was much heavier than that I probably wouldn't take it with me so often.

Rick


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Received my ladder from ebay today. Very misleading as often time ebay can be but the ladder is not an Extend and Climb. It does seem very heavy duty, it worked to get me up on the roof of my house tonight, my 220 lb body felt very stable. I am a bit disenchanted that there is no indication of a company that stands behind the ebayers 330lb claims but for what I will use it for is should be great. Very compact and will be an easy way to take a ladder with us. It is easy to extend and collapse. I emailed the seller about the weight ratings and lack of information that came with it so I'll update if I get anything from them. There are a ton of these from different sellers ranging from $115 to $165 so I'm sure they are a generic import kind of like how everyone has copied the LG.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

KTMRacer said:


> We carry a ladder. It is a 7' folding ladder from CW, folds into a 4"x5" square x 7' long. Very handy and easy to use and store. We camp where there are lots of pine needles and I use the ladder to be able to reach the top of the slides to clean them off before we leave.


We've got the same step ladder. It's a little short but works well. Last time I used it was in southern Florida to put a temporary patch on the rubber roof when the vultures tore a couple holes in it.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

Sorry, just found the weight rating of 150kg. Still not sure of the company but I used it in full extension to clear out some gutters and it worked great...just fyi


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

heron said:


> Sorry, just found the weight rating of 150kg. Still not sure of the company but I used it in full extension to clear out some gutters and it worked great...just fyi


Thanks Heron, sounds like a decent ladder and I will look for it on the bay tomorrow. 150Kg is over 300#...not bad! How well does it extend and retract? Quality seem okay?


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

deanintemp said:


> Sorry, just found the weight rating of 150kg. Still not sure of the company but I used it in full extension to clear out some gutters and it worked great...just fyi


Thanks Heron, sounds like a decent ladder and I will look for it on the bay tomorrow. 150Kg is over 300#...not bad! How well does it extend and retract? Quality seem okay?
[/quote]

For the money I think it's hard to beat. It extends and retracts really well, almost too well! I read lots about getting bitten by when it collapses, shrugged it off, to date I've had my fingers smashed twice...just when I think I've got it down...SMASH!
Totally my error!

All of them are like that. I could see if I worked on it and let water/dirt(cleaning gutters) get on the ladder it could screw up the way it extends and collapses so I don't think I'll be using it unless my hands are totally clean and only for minor needs. 
Perfect for quick trips to the roof of my house to retrieve a ball or in last weeks case pull a squirrel nest and baby squirrels out of a covered gutter...

Now that I have it I would buy it again even if I didn't have the camper. Very handy. The only thing that I'm leary of is the fact there is No name on it, probably a non UL listed product. To me that implies if I were to ever have an issue where it broke and I were to get hurt there would be no recourse. I think if I were to use something like this on a daily basis, like an insurance estimator, I'd spend the money and buy a Telestep or a Climb and Extend brand just to know they would probably stand behind it better than some import that some company off ebay is selling for a killing.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

Don't forget the GPL ladder too. I've been curious about these. 
http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/parts/bike-carriers/compact-folding-ladder.htm
http://www.gpl-inc.com/

I like the xtend and climb product line alot. Their Pro Series is very attractive! 
The PDF catalog has alot of good product information.
http://xtendandclimb.com/specifications.htm

Telesteps doesn't look bad either.
http://www.telesteps.net/product.htm


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

joy-rick said:


> I have the Werner MT-13 ladder and I take it with me on most trips. I like it because it is rated for 300 lbs. I am north of 250 and it feels extremely secure. I also use it at home frequently. The only downside is the weight. I'm not sure exactly how heavy it is...probably in the neighborhood of 30 lbs. If it was much heavier than that I probably wouldn't take it with me so often.
> 
> Rick


Just bought the Keller MT-13 (made by Werner) I think it is pretty much the same. We wanted the ability to get up on the roof as well as the slide and for the price ($98 & sales tax) it will be a nice addition to DHs ladder aresenal around the house as well as fill the need for camping. As it's just DH & Me and the dogs, we don't realy load down with too much stuff so the weight wasn't a huge concern. I think we will add a few swimming noodles for pads when leaning it against the TT.


----------



## heron (May 13, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> Don't forget the GPL ladder too. I've been curious about these.
> http://www.pplmotorh...ding-ladder.htm
> http://www.gpl-inc.com/
> 
> ...


The 300lb extend and climb and the telesteps look identical to the ladder I bought. Probably made by the same company in China and rebadged.
You will probably pay a good bit more for the name brand but again it may be worth it for the peace of mind.	$119 vs $350 ..?


----------

